# how often to clean loft



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

i have had my birds since sunday i have cleaned it 2 xs and today i put paper down is that ok or not let me know welder


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are your birds in a loft or a cage?


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

loft this all new to me i have pics of loft on here it is for 4 to 6 birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I scrape all the perches and shleves every day after work. And I do put paper down on the floor. I use contractors paper, which comes on a roll. I sweep that every day, and change it on the weekend. My loft is 8X10 and I have 10 birds. When I am around during the day, or if I just happen to go into the loft, and it needs it, I scrape a little and clean up again. If there are poops around, I don't like them walking through it, or maybe pecking at it. They will peck at anything. It is healthier if you keep it clean. Many things can be spread through poops. At least, this is the way I do it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some people even clean the loft twice a day. So really, it can't be too clean. Just clean it as often as your schedule will allow. Pine shavings as bedding on the floor helps make it easier to get up too. As long as they aren't cedar and chemical free.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

clean every day  the cleaner the lof the cleaner the birds and the more healthy they will be,


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a busy schedule, but when I go to feed them in the morning, I scrape shelves and perches to the floor. After work and other bird errands I scrape again and then I scoop the sand on the floor of the loft to pick up poops etc. Once a week I thoroughly clean with light bleach and water and poop off. It seems to work out for us. You can never clean them up enough. And don't bother trying to keep up with them! They are fast soilers!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Clean as often as you can, it is important to your birds health. The more birds you have in a limited space, the more cleaning is necessary.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use Tek Trol disinfectant, cleaner once a week also. I usually put them all out in the aviary while I do this, and let it dry. I don't know if it is okay to use it while they are inside the loft. Does anyone know if they should be put outside while doing this? Winter will be coming. I hate to put them out if it isn't necessary.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cricket said:


> then I scoop the sand on the floor of the loft to pick up poops etc.


What does the sand do? Do you sweep it? I could use some ideas that would make cleaning any easier.


----------

